# HTML -> XHTML



## Robert Steichele (10. Mai 2005)

Was genau muß bei der Konvertierung ivon HTML in XHTML geädert werden. Habe es bis jetzt so verstanden, dass XHTML nur beschreibt welche Befehle benutzt werden dürfen und welche nicht. Sind da aber auch neue hinzu gekommen?


----------



## hpvw (10. Mai 2005)

Das w3c hat die Unterschiede beschrieben.
SelfHTML hat auch einen Haufen Informationen auf deutsch.
Ich glaube nicht, dass Dir hier jemand jetzt ein Buch schreibt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Gumbo (10. Mai 2005)

> Habe es bis jetzt so verstanden, dass XHTML nur beschreibt welche Befehle benutzt werden dürfen und welche nicht.


Allgemeiner Irrglaube.


Über diese Thema wurde in den letzten Wochen heiß disskutiert – insbesondere mit feh, der ähnliche Fragen hatte. Hier ein paar der wichtigsten Themen:
Unterschiedliche XHTML, XML-Deklaration und IE-Brwoser
XHTML validieren

Schema Validator XHTML
Das mag jetzt auf dem ersten Blick viel erscheinen, doch die Diskussionen sollten dir eigentlich Aufschluss darüber geben, dass es noch mehr Unterschiede zwischen HTML und XHTML gibt, außer einer etwas anderen Syntax.


----------

